# Der ultimative Scherzfragen-Thread

## franzf

Jippie, ich hab was gefunden was ich per Forumsuche nicht finden konnte  :Very Happy: 

Einen neuen Thread!  :Smile: 

Da jetzt das Wetter wieder schlechter wird (hier der Normalzustand) brauch ich was zum Aufheitern.

Die Regeln sind einfach:

Jeder kann Scherzfragen stellen, die Anderen dürfen raten. Basta.

So dann fang ich mal an  :Smile:  (Hab ich mir heute beim Saunen ausgedacht...)

1) Warum halten sich Frauen beim Parken strikt an die Straßen-Verkehrs-Ordnung?

2) Wieso gibt es keine (oder nur seeeehhr wenige) männliche Politessen?

So, dann mal viel Spaß beim Rätseln   :Laughing: 

BB

Franz

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Wieso gibt es keine (oder nur seeeehhr wenige) männliche Politessen?

 

Weil eine Politesse i.d.R weiblich ist !

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politesse

----------

## franzf

 *tost wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   2) Wieso gibt es keine (oder nur seeeehhr wenige) männliche Politessen? 
> 
> Weil eine Politesse i.d.R weiblich ist !
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politesse

 

Pah, bist du fies  :Razz: 

Aber Politeur hört sich so nach "Wagen-Polierer" an (das heißt aber jetzt definitiv nicht Polier), aber in Wikipedia existiert kein Eintrag "Polierer", also, wie heißt das dann?

 :Very Happy: 

Aber, ich seh schon, ihr seid nicht recht humorvoll aufgelegt hier   :Laughing: 

Drum lös ich auf...

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Warum halten sich Frauen beim Parken strikt an die Straßen-Verkehrs-Ordnung?
> 
> Falschparker werden kostenpflichtig abgeschleppt.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Wieso gibt es keine (oder nur seeeehhr wenige) männliche Politessen?
> 
> Weil sie falschparkende Frauen immer gleich abschleppen wollen.

 

Aber ich geb zu, so dolle sind die nicht. Drum hab ich gehofft dass von eurer Seite da noch mehr kommt  :Very Happy: 

Na dann

Grüße

Franz

----------

## tost

Ich habe es doch mit scharfer Logik aufgelöst (zumindest das 2te)

tost

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann mal auf:

Du stehst vor einem Haus, bei dem alle Seiten nach Süden zeigen...

Plötzlich kommt ein Bär vorbei und will dich fressen.

Welche Farbe hat sein Fell?

Tobi

----------

## Masta Pete

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Dann mal auf:
> 
> Du stehst vor einem Haus, bei dem alle Seiten nach Süden zeigen...
> 
> Plötzlich kommt ein Bär vorbei und will dich fressen.
> ...

 

weiss, weil es ein eisbaer ist  :Wink: 

lg

pete

----------

## Finswimmer

Und warum?

----------

## marc

Weil es am Nordpol ist.

----------

## think4urs11

Na gut, muß ja auch mal sein  :Wink: 

1) Was nimmt an Wert zu, wenn man es umdreht?

2) Was hört ohne Ohren, Spricht ohne Mund und redet in allen Sprachen?

3) Welcher Monat ist der kürzeste?

----------

## slick

Weil Aufgabenstellen einfacher ist als welche zu lösen: Welches Schimpfwort kommt herraus wenn man einen Uhu im Sand versteckt?

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Weil Aufgabenstellen einfacher ist als welche zu lösen: Welches Schimpfwort kommt herraus wenn man einen Uhu im Sand versteckt?

 

*gähn* guten Morgen und der saUHUnd  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Na gut, muß ja auch mal sein 
> 
> 1) Was nimmt an Wert zu, wenn man es umdreht?
> 
> 2) Was hört ohne Ohren, Spricht ohne Mund und redet in allen Sprachen?
> ...

 

2) Der Bablefish aus PAddG?

3) Februar ist zu einfach, oder? Dann nehmen wir halt nen Merkur Monat

----------

## think4urs11

2x nein

----------

## bbgermany

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Na gut, muß ja auch mal sein 
> 
> 1) Was nimmt an Wert zu, wenn man es umdreht?
> 
> 2) Was hört ohne Ohren, Spricht ohne Mund und redet in allen Sprachen?
> ...

 

1) die 6

2) das Echo

3) der Mai (am wenigsten Buchstaben)

nu mal ne frage von mir:

1) Was macht ein Glaser ohne Glas? 

2) Ein Passagierflugzeug stürzt über dem Mittelmeer ab, weit entfernt von der Küste. Wo werden die Überlebenden begraben?

----------

## think4urs11

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 1) Was macht ein Glaser ohne Glas? 
> 
> 2) Ein Passagierflugzeug stürzt über dem Mittelmeer ab, weit entfernt von der Küste. Wo werden die Überlebenden begraben?

 

1) Aus der Flasche/dem Faß trinken

2) neben den intelligenten Blondinen - sprich Überlebende begräbt man nicht.

achja und 3x richtig

----------

## bbgermany

bingo, 2x richtig  :Smile: 

und nochmal 2:

1) Warum kann es nie zwei Tage hintereinander regnen? 

2) Welcher Abend fängt schon am Morgen an?

----------

## think4urs11

1) weil die Nacht dazwischen liegt

2) der Heilige

irgendwie wird das langweilig, außerdem sollte ich mal langsam ins Büro  :Wink: 

trotzdem, zwei gehen noch:

1) Welches Tier kann höher springen als die Allianzarena?

2) Nenne 5 aufeinanderfolgende Wochentage ohne den Buchstaben 'a'.

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> *gähn* guten Morgen und der saUHUnd

 

Du warst doch noch nie morgens so fit... gibs zu, Du hast gegooglet!  :Wink: 

Keine Scherzfrage, aber der Klassiker um sich den Tag zu vertreiben (wenn man die Lösung nicht ergoogelt):

Folgende Situation in der Schule: Der Lehrer sucht sich zwei Schüler aus der Klasse. Er sagt: "Ich denke gerade an zwei unterschiedlich große natürliche Zahlen die größer als eins sind." Dann sagt er dem Schüler A. die Summe der beiden Zahlen, Schüler B. sagt er das Produkt der beiden Zahlen (ohne das der jeweils andere das hört). Die beiden Schüler sollen nun die zwei vom Leher erdachten Zahlen ermitteln. Nach einer Weile sagt Schüler A.: "Ich kann die beiden Zahlen nicht ermitteln". Darauf antwortet Schüler B.: "Ich auch nicht." Darauf entgegnet nach kurzer Überlegung Schüler A.: "Jetzt kenne ich die beiden Zahlen." Darauf hin meldet sich auch wieder Schüler B zu Wort: "Jetzt kenne ich sie auch."

Wie lauten die beiden Zahlen?Last edited by slick on Tue Aug 08, 2006 8:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 1) weil die Nacht dazwischen liegt
> 
> 2) der Heilige
> 
> irgendwie wird das langweilig, außerdem sollte ich mal langsam ins Büro 
> ...

 

2) vorgestern, gestern, heute, morgen, übermorgen

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 1) Welches Tier kann höher springen als die Allianzarena?

 

Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher... Aber ich versuche es trotzdem  :Wink: 

JEDES, denn die Allianzarena kann gar nicht springen (außer bei einem Erdbeben vielleicht...)!

----------

## think4urs11

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher... Aber ich versuche es trotzdem 
> 
> JEDES, denn die Allianzarena kann gar nicht springen (außer bei einem Erdbeben vielleicht...)!

 

Sagen wir ziemlich jedes oder kennst du Springschnecken?

Genauso richtig wie die 5 Tage  :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

Moin,

hab hier auch mal ein paar "super schwere" Fragen  :Smile:  hehe

1. Was hört alles, sagt aber nichts?

2. Was ist voller Blätter, aber kein Baum?

3. 15 Menschen und 3 Hunde stehen unter einem Regenschirm. Warum wird trotzdem keiner nass?

So, das wars erstmal...

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Finswimmer

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> hab hier auch mal ein paar "super schwere" Fragen  hehe
> 
> 1. Was hört alles, sagt aber nichts?
> ...

 

2) Nen Buch

3) Weil es nicht regnet

----------

## Finswimmer

Zwei Männer schauen von entgegengesetzten Seiten in eine lange gerade Röhre.

Sie sehen sich aber nicht, warum?

----------

## deejay

Richtig. 2 und 3 ist korrekt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ruad

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Zwei Männer schauen von entgegengesetzten Seiten in eine lange gerade Röhre.
> 
> Sie sehen sich aber nicht, warum?

 

Es kommt kein Licht mehr in die Röhre?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Ruad wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Zwei Männer schauen von entgegengesetzten Seiten in eine lange gerade Röhre.
> 
> Sie sehen sich aber nicht, warum? 
> 
> Es kommt kein Licht mehr in die Röhre?

 

Nee nee

----------

## think4urs11

 *deejay wrote:*   

> 1. Was hört alles, sagt aber nichts?

 

Die NSA  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Big

 *deejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Was hört alles, sagt aber nichts?
> 
> 

 

nu, vielleicht das "Ohr",

obwohl anatomisch korrekt besehen ..............  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *deejay wrote:*   

> 1. Was hört alles, sagt aber nichts?

 

Das Ohr  :Razz: 

Und die beiden Rohrarbeiter sehen sich nicht weil sie blind sind.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Und die beiden Rohrarbeiter sehen sich nicht weil sie blind sind.

 

Auch das ist falsch...Ich verrate euch sogar, dass sie noch nicht mal eine Brille tragen  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Zwei Männer schauen von entgegengesetzten Seiten in eine lange gerade Röhre.
> 
> Sie sehen sich aber nicht, warum?

 

Bei genügend langer Röhre... Erdkrümmung und/oder das Auflösungsvermögen des menschlichen Auges ist einfach zu gering.  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Zwei Männer schauen von entgegengesetzten Seiten in eine lange gerade Röhre.
> 
> Sie sehen sich aber nicht, warum? 
> 
> Bei genügend langer Röhre... Erdkrümmung und/oder das Auflösungsvermögen des menschlichen Auges ist einfach zu gering. 

 

Hmm nö. Ein bisschen einfacher  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Weil das Rohr gebogen ist?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Weil das Rohr gebogen ist?

 

Nö

----------

## monade

sie schauen nicht gleichzeitig durch?  :Confused: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *monade wrote:*   

> sie schauen nicht gleichzeitig durch? 

 

Richtig  :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

@Mr. Big und franzf: Jo, genau, das Ohr ist es  :Very Happy:  hehe

----------

## deejay

Ok, noch eine  :Smile: 

```
Ein Segelflieger stürtzt ab und bleibt auf der Grenze zwischen Deutschland und der Schweiz liegen. Wem gehört der Motor?
```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Ok, noch eine 
> 
> ```
> Ein Segelflieger stürtzt ab und bleibt auf der Grenze zwischen Deutschland und der Schweiz liegen. Wem gehört der Motor?
> ```
> ...

 

Niemandem. Segelflieger haben keinen...

----------

## deejay

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*   Ok, noch eine 
> 
> ```
> Ein Segelflieger stürtzt ab und bleibt auf der Grenze zwischen Deutschland und der Schweiz liegen. Wem gehört der Motor?
> ```
> ...

 

hehe.... jo ....

Nagut, einen hab ich noch im Kopf.....

```
Ein Ziegenbock steht auf der Grenze zwischen Deutschland und Frankreich. Jeweils mit 2 Beinen in jedem Land. Wer darf melken?
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Sind alle nach dem gleichen Schema...

Nen Bock kann man net melken...

----------

## deejay

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Sind alle nach dem gleichen Schema...
> 
> Nen Bock kann man net melken...

 

jo, deshalb hatte ich die Frage auch noch im kopf  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nen Bock kann man net melken...

 

Damit wäre die ganze Industrie zur künstlichen Besamung ruiniert... *lol*  

Ok, da das mit den Zahlen keiner geschafft hat... die Lösung wäre übrigens in rot13 ivre haq frpuf hier noch was kniffliges wo schon Leute dran verzweifelt sind  :Wink: , mein absolutes Lieblingsrätsel/-rechenaufgabe: Eine große Gurke wiegt 1,2 kg und besteht zu 99% aus Wasser. Die Gurke liegt jetzt in der Sonne und trocknet aus. Danach besteht die Gurke noch zu 98% aus Wasser. Wie schwer ist die Gurke danach?

----------

## misterjack

Wie soll ne Gurke noch 98% Wasser haben, wenn sie ausgetrocknet ist?

----------

## franzf

 *slick wrote:*   

> [Ok, da das mit den Zahlen keiner geschafft hat... die Lösung wäre übrigens in rot13 ivre haq frpuf hier noch was kniffliges wo schon Leute dran verzweifelt sind , mein absolutes Lieblingsrätsel/-rechenaufgabe: Eine große Gurke wiegt 1,2 kg und besteht zu 99% aus Wasser. Die Gurke liegt jetzt in der Sonne und trocknet aus. Danach besteht die Gurke noch zu 98% aus Wasser. Wie schwer ist die Gurke danach?

 

nananana...

Sind das Volumen- oder Massenprozent?

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> mein absolutes Lieblingsrätsel/-rechenaufgabe: Eine große Gurke wiegt 1,2 kg und besteht zu 99% aus Wasser. Die Gurke liegt jetzt in der Sonne und trocknet aus. Danach besteht die Gurke noch zu 98% aus Wasser. Wie schwer ist die Gurke danach?

 

Der feste Anteil bleibt ja gleich; 1% daher 12 Gramm

Wenn nun plötzlich 98% Wasseranteil vorhanden sind heißt das 1%=6 Gramm; daraus folgt: Die Gurke wiegt 600 Gramm, richtig?

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Der feste Anteil bleibt ja gleich; 1% daher 12 Gramm
> 
> Wenn nun plötzlich 98% Wasseranteil vorhanden sind heißt das 1%=6 Gramm; daraus folgt: Die Gurke wiegt 600 Gramm, richtig?

 

Rischtisch! Ich habe aber echt einen Freund der hat mir tagelang die Lösung nicht abgekauft, weil er der Meinung war wenn die Gurke 1% Wasser verliert können das nicht 600g sein!   :Smile:   :Laughing:  Könnt ihr ja mal im Bekanntenkreis testen...

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Könnt ihr ja mal im Bekanntenkreis testen...

 

Was denkst du wohl was ca. um 14:50 Uhr heute an meinen Verteiler für solche Zwecke als Mail rausging?  :Wink: 

Noch eine aus der Ecke:

Berechne die Zahlen 19-26 nur unter Zuhilfenahme von fünfmal der Ziffer 2 und aller Grundrechenarten plus Klammern (Bsp.: 18=2*2*2*2+2)

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Der feste Anteil bleibt ja gleich; 1% daher 12 Gramm
> 
> Wenn nun plötzlich 98% Wasseranteil vorhanden sind heißt das 1%=6 Gramm; daraus folgt: Die Gurke wiegt 600 Gramm, richtig? 
> 
> Rischtisch! Ich habe aber echt einen Freund der hat mir tagelang die Lösung nicht abgekauft, weil er der Meinung war wenn die Gurke 1% Wasser verliert können das nicht 600g sein!    Könnt ihr ja mal im Bekanntenkreis testen...

 

Oehm... Kann mir das mal jemand genauer erklären?   :Embarassed:  Ich lapier das nicht ganz... (Schweizer eben, die brauchen läääänger  :Smile:  )

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Oehm... Kann mir das mal jemand genauer erklären?   Ich lapier das nicht ganz... (Schweizer eben, die brauchen läääänger  )

 

*seufz* zuviel Ricola?  :Wink: 

a) Anteil 'Nicht-Wasser' der Gurke: 1% entspricht 12g feste Stoffe

b) der Anteil fester Stoffe bleibt immer gleich (solange niemand etwas abbeißt)

c) nach 'Trocknung' entsprechen 12g 2% des Gesamtgewichts (98% Wasser 'nach Trocknung')

d) aus c) ergibt sich: 1% entspricht 6g

e) wenn 1% 6g sind dann sind hundertmal so viel ... richtig, 600g

Die Gurke wird ja eben _nicht_ solange getrocknet bis gar kein Wasser mehr enthalten ist sondern nur solange bis der Wasseranteil am Gesamtgewicht 1% niedriger ist - und da insgesamt so sehr viel Wasser enthalten ist macht das soviel Gewicht aus.

jetzt klarer?  :Smile: 

----------

## monade

Cooles Rätsel, aber ich habs auch nicht kapiert, da für mich "besteht zu 1% aus festem Stoff" nicht unbedingt bedeutet "fester Stoff macht 1% des Gewichts aus". Besteht aus klingt eher nach Volumen-% (s. franzf)  :Smile: . Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass das Ergebnis irgendwie faszinierend ist   :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Gebt mir mehr Rätsel  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Gebt mir mehr Rätsel   

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3502019.html#3502019

----------

## slick

24 = (2+2+2) * (2+2)

Wirklich nur Grundrechenarten oder darf man auch ^ (hoch) nehmen? Und nur jeweils die einzelne 2 oder auch zwei Zweien als 22?Last edited by slick on Thu Aug 10, 2006 9:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

und noch eines - hab keine Lust auf produktive Arbeit heute   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gegeben sind 7 handelsübliche Würfel die aufeinander gestapelt sind. Wie groß ist die sichtbare Augenzahl aller Würfel, wenn ganz oben auf eine drei liegt?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Noch eine aus der Ecke:
> 
> Berechne die Zahlen 19-26 nur unter Zuhilfenahme von fünfmal der Ziffer 2 und aller Grundrechenarten plus Klammern (Bsp.: 18=2*2*2*2+2)

 

((2*2*2)+2)*2 = 20

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Gegeben sind 7 handelsübliche Würfel die aufeinander gestapelt sind. Wie groß ist die sichtbare Augenzahl aller Würfel, wenn ganz oben auf eine drei liegt?

 

101 !?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> und noch eines - hab keine Lust auf produktive Arbeit heute  
> 
> Gegeben sind 7 handelsübliche Würfel die aufeinander gestapelt sind. Wie groß ist die sichtbare Augenzahl aller Würfel, wenn ganz oben auf eine drei liegt?

 

Wenn das bei jedem Würfel so ist:

7 Würfel bei denen nicht 3 und 4 sichtbar sind: (6+5+4+3+2+1) - 7 = 21 - 7 = 14

14 * 7 = 98

Plus die 3 oben:

101Last edited by Finswimmer on Thu Aug 10, 2006 9:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> 101 !?

 

Yepp

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   101 !? 
> 
> Yepp

 

Cool, und ich habe nicht geschummelt!

Drei Freunde wollen sich ein Buch kaufen. Das Buch kostet 25 Euro. Also legen die drei zusammen, jeder gibt einen 10 Euro-Schein. Jetzt haben die drei Freunde 30 Euro und gehen das Buch kaufen. Die Verkäuferin hat nur Kleingeld und gibt den Freunden ein Zwei-Eurostück und drei Ein-Eurostücken als Wechselgeld. Da denken sich die Freunde, "Da können wir ja gleich anfangen das Restgeld wieder aufzuteilen" ... und jeder bekommt ein Eurostück. Somit hat jetzt jeder 9,- Euro zu dem Buch dazugegeben. Nun rechnen die Freunde aber nach: 3x9 = 27 plus das Zwei-EuroStück (was noch nicht wieder aufteilt wurde) macht 29. Da fehlt aber ein Euro! Wo ist der hin?

----------

## Finswimmer

Du darfst das 2 Euro Stück nicht addieren.

Geben jeder, in einer neuen Situation, 9 Euro:

3 * 9 = 27

27 - 25 = 2 

Heißt, dass die 2 Euro zuviel haben...

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

Wieviele mögliche Kombinationen gibt es 5 Euro aus Münzen zusammenzustellen?

Jede Münze muß min. einmal, darf aber höchstens fünfmal verwendet werden.

----------

## slick

@ Finswimmer: korrekt, die Geschichte machts  :Wink: 

Also eigentlich der Klassiker der bekannt sein sollte:

Der Held in einem Märchen geht auf einem Waldweg durch den Wald. Da gabelt sich der Weg. Der eine Weg führt ins Schloss der Prinzessin der andere ins sichere Verderven. An der Weggabelung sitzen zwei alte Frauen. Eine davon sagt immer die Wahrheit, die andere lügt immer. Der Held darf eine der beiden (und er weiß nicht welche welche ist) eine Frage stellen um nach dem richtigen Weg  zur Prinzessin zu fragen. Wie lautet seine Frage damit er zur Prinzessin gelangt?Last edited by slick on Thu Aug 10, 2006 9:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Wieviele mögliche Kombinationen gibt es 5 Euro aus Münzen zusammenzustellen?
> 
> Jede Münze muß min. einmal, darf aber höchstens fünfmal verwendet werden.

 

Ist für dich 1cent, 2cent,... auch Münzen? Oder nur 1€++ ?

----------

## Romses

 *slick wrote:*   

> @ Finswimmer: korrekt, die Geschichte machts 
> 
> Also eigentlich der Klassiker der bekannt sein sollte:
> 
> Der Held in einem Märchen geht auf einem Waldweg durch den Wald. Da gabelt sich der Weg. Der eine Weg führt ins Schloss der Prinzessin der andere ins sichere Verderven. An der Weggabelung sitzen zwei alte Frauen. Eine davon sagt immer die Wahrheit, die andere lügt immer. Der Held darf eine der beiden (und er weiß nicht welche welche ist) eine Frage stellen um nach dem richtigen zur Prinzessin Weg zu fragen. Wie lautet seine Frage damit er zur Prinzessin gelangt?

 

Ganz einfach: erfragt die erste Frau, was die andere antworten würde, und macht dann das Gegenteil

Noch einer: Ich habe zwei Geldscheine mit insgesammt 60. Einer der Scheine ist kein 10 schein. Welche Scheine habe ich?Last edited by Romses on Thu Aug 10, 2006 9:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Wieviele mögliche Kombinationen gibt es 5 Euro aus Münzen zusammenzustellen?
> 
> Jede Münze muß min. einmal, darf aber höchstens fünfmal verwendet werden. 
> 
> Ist für dich 1cent, 2cent,... auch Münzen? Oder nur 1++ ?

 

Eine Münze ist alles was *klonk* macht wenn es auf den Tisch fällt (und von einer Bank als solche ausgegeben wird) - also ja  :Smile: 

Oder anders gesagt

1,2,5,10,20,50 Cent

1,2 Euro

----------

## Romses

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*    *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Wieviele mögliche Kombinationen gibt es 5 Euro aus Münzen zusammenzustellen?
> 
> Jede Münze muß min. einmal, darf aber höchstens fünfmal verwendet werden. 
> 
> Ist für dich 1cent, 2cent,... auch Münzen? Oder nur 1++ ? 
> ...

 

Also ist mein Kopf beim Suspend-to-desk eine Münze?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

> @ Finswimmer: korrekt, die Geschichte machts 
> 
> Also eigentlich der Klassiker der bekannt sein sollte:
> 
> Der Held in einem Märchen geht auf einem Waldweg durch den Wald. Da gabelt sich der Weg. Der eine Weg führt ins Schloss der Prinzessin der andere ins sichere Verderven. An der Weggabelung sitzen zwei alte Frauen. Eine davon sagt immer die Wahrheit, die andere lügt immer. Der Held darf eine der beiden (und er weiß nicht welche welche ist) eine Frage stellen um nach dem richtigen Weg  zur Prinzessin zu fragen. Wie lautet seine Frage damit er zur Prinzessin gelangt?

 

Ich frage:

Was würde die andere sagen, damit ich den richtigen Weg bekomme?

2 Möglichkeiten:

Ich frage die, die lügt:

Sie sagt mir das Entgegengesetzte von der Frau, die die Wahrheit sagt, also den falschen Weg.

Ich frage die, die die Wahrheit sagt:

Sie sagt das, was die Lügnerin sagt: also auch den falschen Weg...

Ich nehm dann den anderen und renn zur Prinzessin und....  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Romses wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   @ Finswimmer: korrekt, die Geschichte machts 
> 
> Also eigentlich der Klassiker der bekannt sein sollte:
> 
> Der Held in einem Märchen geht auf einem Waldweg durch den Wald. Da gabelt sich der Weg. Der eine Weg führt ins Schloss der Prinzessin der andere ins sichere Verderven. An der Weggabelung sitzen zwei alte Frauen. Eine davon sagt immer die Wahrheit, die andere lügt immer. Der Held darf eine der beiden (und er weiß nicht welche welche ist) eine Frage stellen um nach dem richtigen zur Prinzessin Weg zu fragen. Wie lautet seine Frage damit er zur Prinzessin gelangt? 
> ...

 

Nen 50iger und nen 10er....

Der Andere ist halt der 10er  :Wink: 

----------

## UncleOwen

 *Romses wrote:*   

> Noch einer: Ich habe zwei Geldscheine mit insgesammt 60. Einer der Scheine ist kein 10 schein. Welche Scheine habe ich?

 

50 (keine 10) und 10.

----------

## think4urs11

noch eine Euro-Frage:

wieviele Möglichkeiten gibt es einen 50-Schein in kleinere -Scheine zu wechseln?

----------

## Romses

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> noch eine Euro-Frage:
> 
> wieviele Möglichkeiten gibt es einen 50-Schein in kleinere -Scheine zu wechseln?

 

Du könntest z.B. mit einer Schere den Rand abschneiden, damit ist der Schein kleiner  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

uuund noch eine zum 'umme-(mehrere)-ecke(n)-denken' damit ihr was zu tun habt

Gegeben sind 10 Säcke mit 1-Euro Münzen.

Einer der Säcke ist gefüllt mit falschen Münzen, was sich durch Wiegen ermitteln läßt.

Das 'Echt-Geld-Gewicht' ist bekannt.

Ihr dürft nur einmal wiegen.

Wie kann man den Sack mit dem Falschgeld ermitteln _und_ ist dieses schwerer oder leichter als das echte?

----------

## franzf

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> uuund noch eine zum 'umme-(mehrere)-ecke(n)-denken' damit ihr was zu tun habt
> 
> Gegeben sind 10 Säcke mit 1-Euro Münzen.
> 
> Einer der Säcke ist gefüllt mit falschen Münzen, was sich durch Wiegen ermitteln läßt.
> ...

 

Ich definiere deine Frage als rekursiv.

Ich wiege n-1 Säcke gleichzeitig. Ist das Gewicht  (gemäß Norm) korrekt, ist der Verbleibende Sack der Bösewicht.

Andernfalls verfahre weiter mit den restlichen Säcken.

Oder:

Ich schau mir einfach die Münzen an (oder lass das durch einen staatlich geprüften Falschgeldmünzer erledigen). Somit kenne ich den Sack mit dem Falschgeld. Ob der jetzt schwerer ist ermittel ich einfach durch Wiegen (muss man ja nur einmal)  :Razz: 

Also -> gelöst  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .maverick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> noch eine Euro-Frage:
> 
> wieviele Möglichkeiten gibt es einen 50-Schein in kleinere -Scheine zu wechseln?

 12?

----------

## zworK

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> uuund noch eine zum 'umme-(mehrere)-ecke(n)-denken' damit ihr was zu tun habt
> 
> Gegeben sind 10 Säcke mit 1-Euro Münzen.
> 
> Einer der Säcke ist gefüllt mit falschen Münzen, was sich durch Wiegen ermitteln läßt.
> ...

 

Da ich nur einmal wiegen darf, legen ich alle, Sack für Sack, aufeinander auf die Waage. Die Waage zeigt mir nach jedem zugelegten Sack das neue Gewicht an und so kann ich anhand der Abweichung vom erwarteten Gewicht den Falschen ausmachen.

Edit : und ich sehe durch die Abweichung ob er leichter oder schwerer ist  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich definiere deine Frage als rekursiv.
> 
> Ich wiege n-1 Säcke gleichzeitig. Ist das Gewicht  (gemäß Norm) korrekt, ist der Verbleibende Sack der Bösewicht.
> 
> Andernfalls verfahre weiter mit den restlichen Säcken.

 

Falsch - egal was du tust die Waage darf _exakt_ einmal eingesetzt werden - nach diesem Wiegevorgang mußt du sagen können welcher Sack das Falschgeld enthält.

@maverick: stimmt.

----------

## Finswimmer

Alles falsch.

Ich nehme aus dem 

1.Sack 1 Münze

2.Sack 2 Münzen

usw.

Damit habe ich denn ein rechnerisches Gesamtgewicht von:

10+9+8+7+6+5+4+3+2+1=55

Die Differenz, die entsteht, weil ein Sack falsch ist, gibt mir die Sacknummer...

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

and the winner is ... Finswimmer (bzgl. der Geldsackfrage)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> and the winner is ... Finswimmer (bzgl. der Geldsackfrage)

 

Bekomme ich nun den Sack?  :Wink: 

Darf ich eigentlich Potenzen verwenden? Bei deinem vorherigem Rätsel?

Tobi

----------

## UncleOwen

Noe. Die Rechnung geht davon aus, dass auch das Gewicht der Falschmuenzen bekannt ist. Davon war in der Aufgabenstellung nichts gesagt.

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Alles falsch.
> 
> Ich nehme aus dem 
> 
> 1.Sack 1 Münze
> ...

 

Sicher nicht. Weil du ja nicht weißt ob die falschen schwerer oder leichter sind.

Du kannst z.B. das gleiche Gesamtgewicht erhalten, wenn die Münzen ind S5 schwerer sind oder die in S6 leichter.

Aber der Gedanke ist nicht schlecht...

----------

## Ruad

Keine Scherzfrage (wobei bei Gentoo eigentlich schon) Ist aber nicht so schwer.. ich habs gelöst  :Wink:   Pure Logik, aber Lösung hab ich vergessen.  :Smile: 

Einsteins Rätsel 

Einstein verfasste dieses Rätsel im letzten Jahrhundert. Er behauptete, 98% der Weltbevölkerung seien nicht in der Lage, es zu lösen. 

Es gibt fünf Häuser mit je einer Farbe. In jedem Haus wohnt eine Person einer anderen Nationalität. Jeder Hausbewohner bevorzugt ein bestimmtes Getränk, raucht eine bestimmte Zigarettenmarke und hält ein bestimmtes Haustier. Keine der 5 Personen trinkt das gleiche Getränk, raucht die gleichen Zigaretten oder hält das gleiche Tier wie einer seiner Nachbarn. Die Hinweise: 

1 Der Brite lebt im roten Haus. 2 Der Schwede hält einen Hund. 3 Der Däne trinkt gerne Tee. 4 Das grüne Haus steht direkt links vom weißen Haus. 5 Der Besitzer des grünen Hauses trinkt gerne Kaffee. 6 Die Person, die Pall Mall raucht, hält einen Vogel. 7 Der Mann, der im mittleren Haus wohnt, trinkt gerne Milch. 8 Der Besitzer des gelben Hauses raucht Dunhill. 9 Der Norweger wohnt im ersten Haus. 10 Der Marlboro-Raucher wohnt neben dem, der eine Katze hält. 11 Der Mann, der ein Pferd hält, wohnt neben dem, der Dunhill raucht. 12 Der Winfield-Raucher trinkt gerne Bier. 13 Der Norweger wohnt neben dem blauen Haus. 14 Der Deutsche raucht Camel. 15 Derjenige, der Marlboro raucht, hat einen Nachbarn, der Wasser trinkt. 

Frage: Wem gehört der Fisch?

----------

## Finswimmer

Als echter Patriot natürlich dem Deutschen  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## .maverick

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> 98% der Weltbevölkerung seien nicht in der Lage, es zu lösen. 

 Weil >98% der Weltbevölkerung kein Prolog können?  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *.maverick wrote:*   

>  *Ruad wrote:*   98% der Weltbevölkerung seien nicht in der Lage, es zu lösen.  Weil >98% der Weltbevölkerung kein Prolog können? 

 

Das kann man auch kultig mit einem grooooßen Zettel machen  :Wink: 

----------

## Ruad

Ich habs mit nem Tabellenkalk. gemacht. konnte man leichter rumschubsen die blöcke   :Embarassed: 

----------

## deejay

Moin,

um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzugelangen:

```

Wo schmeckt das Bier am Besten?

```

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Ruad

In meinem Mund (her damit)

----------

## deejay

hehe, richtig....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .maverick

Mehr Rätsel   :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

 *.maverick wrote:*   

> Mehr Rätsel  

 

[OffTopic] Ist dir jetzt schon (auf der Arbeit!?) langweilig?   :Very Happy:  Ist doch gerade erst Montag morgen. [/OffTopic]

----------

## .maverick

Naja, sagen wir mal so, ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich ausgelastet bin  :Wink: .

----------

## franzf

 *.maverick wrote:*   

> Naja, sagen wir mal so, ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich ausgelastet bin .

 

Wie wärs wenn du in der Zeit, in der du nicht ausgelastet bist, deine Kollegen für Linux begeisterst?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

